# Anyone going to Punk Rock bowling May 23-26th, 2014.



## Phil (Dec 23, 2013)

Curious to if anyone going to punk rock bowling this year? Anyone go to last years event, was pretty dope.

*COCK SPARRER
DESCENDENTS
NOFX
Anti-Nowhere League
The Adicts
Angelic Upstarts
SNFU
Cerebral Ballzy*

*so far i seen on t*he site (www.punkrockbowling.com)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 23, 2013)

looks like it might be fun. i have no idea if i'd be in the neighborhood though.


----------



## Phil (Dec 23, 2013)

yea, went for the first time last year was a blast. you been to any?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 23, 2013)

nope. what was it like?


----------



## Alan Strojia (Dec 23, 2013)

I will go if I can make it!


----------



## Phil (Dec 24, 2013)

pretty crazy, long nights of dollar beer at the chicago club. devo had a crazy ass light show was intense as fuck, missed out on the secound day cuz shroom triped. keith morris fucking killed it in black flag. probably one of my top best times of my life lol.


----------



## Phil (Dec 24, 2013)

well if ya make it down there ill buy ya a beer, hopefully i can make it back again.


----------



## Alan Strojia (Dec 24, 2013)

Phil said:


> well if ya make it down there ill buy ya a beer, hopefully i can make it back again.


dude if were down there you buy i will pay im underage xD so we will have a good drunken system


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 7, 2014)

sounds like a solid time. imma possibly try and make it out there for it


----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2014)

I guess one of the perks of being born/ having family in Vegas is that you always have a place to stay during PRB.
Too bad its so expensive, though.


----------



## arkansasjason (Mar 2, 2014)

I will be at prb this year so give me a shout !


----------



## Mongo (Mar 15, 2014)

I wasn't planning on going but A global threat is doing a show somewhere the day before in Vegas (I didn't even know they were doing shows again). It also looks like the lineup this year is getting crazier with leftovercrack, againstme!, and La plebe on the bill. also cro mags will be at the venue with AGT.

Guess all be in Vegas on the 23rd O' May


----------



## treatment (Mar 15, 2014)

Cock Sparrer and the Descendents? SHIT.

Edit: Just saw Gang Green is playing a show outside the fest! FUCK YEAH GANG GREEN


----------



## sketchytravis (Mar 15, 2014)

anyone see the lineup for that rock fest thing in quebec in june?


----------



## liveinlonvenow (May 21, 2014)

this is the first year i dont have to sell my tickets...woohhoo!!! cant wait


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 28, 2014)

how was this? it'd be rad to get a report back from it...


----------

